
Asteroid mining company Planetary Resources acquired by blockchain firm - T-A
https://spacenews.com/asteroid-mining-company-planetary-resources-acquired-by-blockchain-firm/
======
biglenny
I'm sure they got acquired for cents on the dollar. Stupid, far-fetched idea.
Asteroid mining will always be a pop-sci topic. Most asteroids appear to be
composed of base metals which we have no trouble finding on Earth.

~~~
lozaning
I was under the impression that the point of asteroid mining was to build
stuff in space using material already in space.

~~~
biglenny
Mineral processing is one of the most resource intensive processes known to
man. The amount of water and equipment required for communition alone is nuts,
and facilitating that process, along with many others, in space will remain
infeasible for close to a century - at least. Never mind the transportation of
the asteroids, or the post ore-sorting manufacturing that would supposedly
take place in space.

